# What kind of lawyer do I need?



## Roscoe P. Coltrain (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm in the process of obtaining a concealed carry license (Texas) and would like to have a lawyer on retainer in case of the very unexpected event that I ever have to use the gun and in turn get sued either criminally or civally. Any suggestions for the type / specialty of lawyer I need? Any suggestions on how to find one that is reputable within the specialty?


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

I would recommend having a criminal defense lawyer in mind should a prosecutor decide that you are his ticket to bigger & better things. I don't know that I would necessarily pay a retainer before there was a need. Beyond that, I would call the state bar association and ask if there are any members that specialize in firearms law.


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

Well, that or lawyers that shoot. Mine shoots IDPA with me.


----------



## ozzy (Apr 16, 2011)

Hopefully none.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Call the NRA and see who they recommend in your area. I wouldn't worry about keeping one on a retainer, but I would like to know who's the best in my area. Keep his phone number in your pocket and let the wife have it too. Put another copy in your gun safe as you never who may have to get you out of jail. :smt033


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

The kind of lawyer who plays poker with the judge and loses.


----------



## ohioman (May 28, 2011)

never ever pay a crook a retainer till needed and on the job lollawyers work for themselves and there best intrest which not always in there clients best intrests if you do get in trouble criminal what you will need nra would be best one to get you a lawyer if you where in the right if your in wrong bend over kiss it goodbye all i can say lol


----------



## OldCurlyWolf (Oct 28, 2010)

Roscoe P. Coltrain said:


> I'm in the process of obtaining a concealed carry license (Texas) and would like to have a lawyer on retainer in case of the very unexpected event that I ever have to use the gun and in turn get sued either criminally or civally. Any suggestions for the type / specialty of lawyer I need? Any suggestions on how to find one that is reputable within the specialty?


Criminal Defense, dirty mean and nasty. HE/SHE can recommend a similar version of a civil attorney.

In El Paso, I can recommend one.

He thinks in attack mode nearly as much as I do.


----------

